# Shop Fox block plane?



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a decent low angle block plane. Stanley 60 1/2's are getting ridiculous money on feebay and the New ones aren't much of a deal for the cost. Just wondering if anybody here might have used one of these before and if it's a decent tool.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Woodcrafts Woodriver V3 low angle block plane is a really nice one. Don't know about this one.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

+1 above, I have the Woodriver Low angle and it's nice and it's on sale today and tomorrow. The standard angle is on sale to for like $20 off. Good handplanes.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

In general - I have had bad luck with Shop Fox tools.. They tend to be really cheaply built imports... Nothing I bought from them really even lines up square... Quality wise - they are right there with Harbor Freight.

After going round and round fettling a couple old Stanley planes - I went with a Woodcraft low angle model.. Haven't looked back... The only stanley block planes I use any more are an ancient #102 and a little 3" long stamped "Trimming" plane... The other 4 basically sit on the shelf.

If you don't want to drop the money on one of those - check out used Millers Falls planes. They are what Stanley could have been if they had just built them right....

Thanks


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

I settled it last night and bought the Wood River set.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Uh oh. I hope you see they are 10% off now starting today!


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

They had the sale on last night when I ordered them.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Wood River Planes*

I picked up the low angle just the other day also. Can someone tell me how to get the plane set where the cap is tight enough to not keep comeing off during use, but still loose enough to adjust the iron? Other than that, I like this plane a lot. I'm wondering if I need to smooth the milling under the iron so the iron can slide against the pland bed better? I did notice the milling under the iron wasn't the smoothest... I'm think of using some DMT mini honers to make that area perfectly smooth.. but not sure if that will help with the iron adjustment. Any ideas?


----------

